# Young hedgie's behavior



## Kpjenk21 (Feb 3, 2013)

Our little hedgehog Penelope is just over 6 weeks old and we just brought her home last Saturday. She seems to be ok just wanted to see if her behavior is normal. I know since she is so young she is going to sleep a lot, but when we take her out in the evenings she doesn't seem to even want to wander around she just curls up and sleeps when we hold her. If we put her down on the bed she will walk around licking her lips a lot but once my wife picks her up she curls up as soon as she is her palm and just seems to pass out :lol: I'm sure it's normal but just thought I'd ask, I'm sure she's just trying to get use to things too. Is her licking her lips a lot normal too? Thanks


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Babies sleep a lot! She feels comfortable with you and I'm sure your hands are warm - so she will sleep. She is still very young. I don't think that they should be taken from their mothers till they are around 8 weeks old (but that is my opinion). I think, with the licking, that she is "tasting" her surroundings.


----------



## Kpjenk21 (Feb 3, 2013)

momIImany said:


> Babies sleep a lot! She feels comfortable with you and I'm sure your hands are warm - so she will sleep. She is still very young. I don't think that they should be taken from their mothers till they are around 8 weeks old (but that is my opinion). I think, with the licking, that she is "tasting" her surroundings.


Yeah I was thinking it was a little early to be taken home too. I see a bunch of quills in her cage so I think her skin may be hurting from quills coming in. I just gave her an oatmeal bath and drizzled the water over her and got her nice and bathed so hopefully that will help her if that was a problem. She's on dry cycle now


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Babies are fine to go home starting at 6 weeks old. They aren't like dogs or cats who continue to get socialization and such from their mothers even after they're weaned. They wean naturally at 5-5.5 weeks, with no intervention from the breeder, so 6-7 weeks is the normal - basically a week to make sure they're eating well and thriving once they're away from her. It's also beneficial to be able to start bonding with their new owner earlier rather than later, once they've passed the minimum age (and minimum weight, which most breeders have). If they're 6ish weeks old they have more time to start the bonding process before the worst of the quilling starts, whereas an 8 week old is already going to be started quilling and the bonding process may be delayed somewhat. While I do agree 8 weeks is the minimum for cats and dogs, the reasons for that just don't apply to hedgehogs.


----------



## Kpjenk21 (Feb 3, 2013)

moxieberry said:


> Babies are fine to go home starting at 6 weeks old. They aren't like dogs or cats who continue to get socialization and such from their mothers even after they're weaned. They wean naturally at 5-5.5 weeks, with no intervention from the breeder, so 6-7 weeks is the normal - basically a week to make sure they're eating well and thriving once they're away from her. It's also beneficial to be able to start bonding with their new owner earlier rather than later, once they've passed the minimum age (and minimum weight, which most breeders have). If they're 6ish weeks old they have more time to start the bonding process before the worst of the quilling starts, whereas an 8 week old is already going to be started quilling and the bonding process may be delayed somewhat. While I do agree 8 weeks is the minimum for cats and dogs, the reasons for that just don't apply to hedgehogs.


That makes sense. I'm just suprised that she isn't a big eater right now, but i guess with quilling it's going to have an effect on eating as well as temperment and mood. we still enjoy our evenings with her even if she just tucks and sleeps  it's really funny when i check on her in the morning before i go to work, she's always in her wheel but it looks like she runs and then just gets tired and falls asleep on the wheel. It's really cute


----------

